# RideLondon Grand Prix & Surrey Classic (Spoilers)



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2014)

This weekend. Lists of starters up on the PRL website:

Grand Prix:

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....ial_RideLondon_br__Grand_Prix_Competitors.htm

No Dani King or Jo Rowsell but down at the bottom of the list there is someone called Vos...

Surrey Classic:

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....don-Surrey_Classic/teams/2014_Competitors.htm

Some strong riders in there. Notice OGE are bringing both the Yates brothers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> This weekend. Lists of starters up on the PRL website:
> 
> Grand Prix:
> 
> ...


Surprised that FDJ aren't in the Classic - they had a very good result last year.
I wonder if the GP course might suit Archibald - left turns and flatter than a velodrome.


----------



## laurence (6 Aug 2014)

Louise Borthwick is in the women's race - her twitter and FB photos were taken by me! met her and her parents last month - top family.

Sarah Storey in there too... should be a cracker


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2014)

Wiggo racing on Sunday...


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2014)

Apparently so. Dropped Puccio and Sutton and put in Wiggins and Earle.

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...dded-team-sky-ridelondon-surrey-classic-squad

http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,17546_9409322,00.html


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

Filthy, filthy weather today. Might make a lot of difference to the outcome.

Race starts 13:00, looks as though BBC aren't going to start broadcasting 'til 14:00 on BBC1 and online. If they did the same as last year they'll probably show the pro women's crit from yesterday before they go to today's race.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Filthy, filthy weather today. Might make a lot of difference to the outcome.
> 
> Race starts 13:00, looks as though BBC aren't going to start broadcasting 'til 14:00 on BBC1 and online. If they did the same as last year they'll probably show the pro women's crit from yesterday before they go to today's race.


On the weather front, I'm only about 5 miles from the start. I'd describe the weather as damp, rather than filthy. The torrential stuff didn't materialise and there's only a light breeze now. Of course, that may simply mean that the bad stuff is simply delayed but perhaps it's deviated.

Ok, in the course of writing, the wind's got up a little and it's now ''wet'' rather than ''damp'' but I'm still considering popping over to the bridge over the River Lee to watch the pro's race by, down to Fat Boy's Diner for coffee and a burger, and then back up onto the bridge for the hordes later on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2014)

User said:


> yesterdays womens race was excellent, won't say to much incase others are hoping to catch hightlights later...


Yes, there's no spoiler alert so all I can do is agree with you. Mind, I haven't seen any guarantee that the GP will be shown today.


----------



## Salad Dodger (10 Aug 2014)

According to BBC, the route for the men's race has been changed - leaving out Box Hill - so be aware if you are planning to go and spectate....
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-28730183


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On the weather front, I'm only about 5 miles from the start. I'd describe the weather as damp, rather than filthy. The torrential stuff didn't materialise and there's only a light breeze now. Of course, that may simply mean that the bad stuff is simply delayed but perhaps it's deviated.
> 
> Ok, in the course of writing, the wind's got up a little and it's now ''wet'' rather than ''damp'' ....



Down here it's howling a gale, occasional thunder and heavy squalls of rain. I think it's headed towards you, I'm afraid. Fingers crossed it might have passed by the time the race starts as it seems to be improving here.



User said:


> yesterdays womens race was excellent, won't say to much incase others are hoping to catch hightlights later...



Perhaps I should put a spoiler alert on here in case we want to discuss later, I'll try. I'll have to avoid the thread myself though as we went up to town to spectate yesterday, so I know what happened but not exactly how it happened! Some strong attacks went in each time they passed us though. I'll try to catch the highlights this morning.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Perhaps I should put a spoiler alert on here in case we want to discuss later, I'll try...



Can't change the topic title. Mods?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Down here it's howling a gale, occasional thunder and heavy squalls of rain. I think it's headed towards you, I'm afraid. Fingers crossed it might have passed by the time the race starts as it seems to be improving here.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should put a spoiler alert on here in case we want to discuss later, I'll try. I'll have to avoid the thread myself though as we went up to town to spectate yesterday, so I know what happened but not exactly how it happened! Some strong attacks went in each time they passed us though. I'll try to catch the highlights this morning.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04dv51d/cycling-cycling-ride-london-2014-womens-grand-prix


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Aug 2014)

Salad Dodger said:


> According to BBC, the route for the men's race has been changed - leaving out Box Hill - so be aware if you are planning to go and spectate....
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-28730183


Not clear if the route change is just for the punters on the sportive or for the race proper, which would be a great shame.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

Thanks to whoever changed the title. Weather nice and sunny now in Dorset but very windy, hope the sun makes it for the Classic start.

I had the impression from the TV coverage & RideLondon announcements that it was just the sportive that had changed.

Please forgive any extra characters that appear in my posts, I appear to have overly large fingers today.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Aug 2014)

My eurosport signal just failed.... managed to just see the wimmins race finish though, nice one.


----------



## fimm (10 Aug 2014)

BBC just went down... but back now. 
(They showed Chris Boardman finishing the mast start event earler - he looked kind of damp....)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2014)

Pretty much deserted at the start.


----------



## fimm (10 Aug 2014)

Why on earth would Marianne Vos want to ride an amateur sportive?


----------



## Apollonius (10 Aug 2014)

Training miles?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2014)

fimm said:


> Why on earth would Marianne Vos want to ride an amateur sportive?


Exposure for women's cycling and her sponsors


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2014)

All these punctures, they should use marathon plus


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Aug 2014)

fimm said:


> Why on earth would Marianne Vos want to ride an amateur sportive?


Did she ? Well if so, maybe to give the common punters a wee bit of a thrill riding alongside, a la Armstrong ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Did she ? Well if so, maybe to give the common punters a wee bit of a thrill riding alongside, a la Armstrong ?



Laura Trott rode it as well, she did it with her dad.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2014)

fimm said:


> Why on earth would Marianne Vos want to ride an amateur sportive?


A bit of training, a bit more exposure, she was in London anyway, and perhaps also a nod to the UCI that many women want to do longer races. There also can't be that many opportunities to do sportives with a field of 20,000.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

Any idea why the BBC feel it's appropriate to bung in interviews with all and sundry while ignoring the race?
It's Hobson's choice with the ad breaks on Eurosport


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Any idea why the BBC feel it's appropriate to bung in interviews with all and sundry while ignoring the race?
> It's Hobson's choice with the ad breaks on Eurosport


Possibly because a lot of cyclists will be tuning in after a mass ride this afternoon. It's their day too, I suppose.

Looking at the amount of grit and gravel on the roads, and the gingerness with which cyclists were taking some descents, I get the feeling that they were right to drop the big hills for the Ride10086


----------



## Apollonius (10 Aug 2014)

oIt is popular TV so there has to be something for the general audience. Don't knock it. Not many years ago the idea of a bike race on TV would have been an unimaginable dream. It has come true!


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Possibly because a lot of cyclists will be tuning in after a mass ride this afternoon. It's their day too, I suppose.
> 
> Looking at the amount of grit and gravel on the roads, and the gingerness with which cyclists were taking some descents, I get the feeling that they were right to drop the big hills for the Ride10086


I'm not sure why they'd want to hear what Martin Johnson weighs or that he likes riding a bike but hey ho! You know I like to whinge, DM!


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

Apollonius said:


> oIt is popular TV so there has to be something for the general audience. Don't knock it. Not many years ago the idea of a bike race on TV would have been an unimaginable dream. It has come true!


I'm not knocking that, I'm knocking that they miss chunks of the race talking bollix . See post above


----------



## Apollonius (10 Aug 2014)

Yes, but even amongst cyclists pro racing is a bit of a niche interest. BBC are meeting the needs of a wider audience. Seeing famous and glamourous people on bikes and saying how great it is has got to be good for cycling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2014)

Besides, I doubt whether there'll be any big interruptions between here and the end.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Yes, but even amongst cyclists pro racing is a bit of a niche interest. BBC are meeting the needs of a wider audience. Seeing famous and glamourous people on bikes and saying how great it is has got to be good for cycling.


Okay,must be just me who finds it tiresome!
I've defaulted to Eurosport now!


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm not knocking that, I'm knocking that they miss chunks of the race talking bollix . See post above



Yes but so do the commentators when they're not cutting away.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Yes but so do the commentators when they're not cutting away.


True-ish, but I cut the Brotherton/Smith combo and Hatch/Stephens duo a bit more slack than the Muppets and Carlton Kirby


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

I just got a bit frustrated when the current breakaway got away around Dorking and Smith was too busy talking about Wiggins for the Nth time (where N is positive and tending towards infinity).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2014)

It works for the London Marathon so they think it's a trusted formula that will work.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

TBH the race has been fairly settled for long lengths of time so it hasn't hurt.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Okay,must be just me who finds it tiresome!
> I've defaulted to Eurosport now!


Sticking with Eurosport cos they show races all season long, with apologies to Brian Smith.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

Lead group really getting broken apart now


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

Anyone know why Adam Blythe left BMC for NFTO?


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

Gilbert and Alaphilippe having a good go.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

Looks like it might come back together


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

Blythe missing a turn or two


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2014)

Swift's doing nearly all the work reining in Gilbert and Alaphilippe in.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

How much has that taken out of Swift?


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

Cracking provincial race! @Marmion


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

Koren looks as though it's hurting a bit


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

who's your money on?????


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

I hope Blythe but doubt it


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

Gilbert sitting on the back


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2014)

The peloton gap is dropping all the time. 29secs


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

whooo hoooo


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> I hope Blythe but doubt it



Doubt not!


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

Great result for Blythe. Superb timing on the attack


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

Great result for Blythe - very pleased for him


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

Blythe looks as though he's just done Paris-Roubaix


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2014)

Yorkshire 1-2


----------



## thom (10 Aug 2014)

Happy for Blythe - used to be a trusted domestique for Gilbert right ? 
Wouldn't be a surprise if they had a tactical alliance there.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

In answer to my own earlier question re Blythe

http://www.velouk.net/2014/01/08/interview-adam-blythe-nfto-pro-cycling/


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

Why did we change to commentary from Porter just as we came onto the Mall?


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

_


rich p said:



In answer to my own earlier question re Blythe
http://www.velouk.net/2014/01/08/interview-adam-blythe-nfto-pro-cycling/

Click to expand...


"...after not getting the opportunities to use his sprint to the best effect at the highest level in cycle sport."_

Certainly seems to have worked.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Aug 2014)

Canny see the wages at NFTO covering his rent in Monaco though


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> _
> "...after not getting the opportunities to use his sprint to the best effect at the highest level in cycle sport."_
> 
> Certainly seems to have worked.


Yep, proved a point and talked in the post race interview of getting noticed from on high again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Aug 2014)

Brilliant race, brilliant win from Blythe


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

In other news, I think we have conclusive proof of doping in the women's race, looking at the legs on the left:


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> In other news, I think we have conclusive proof of doping in the women's race, looking at the legs on the left:


Is that Frank Maloney?


----------



## laurence (10 Aug 2014)

fimm said:


> Why on earth would Marianne Vos want to ride an amateur sportive?



because she can?

good for the image of women's cycling and she probably fancied the challenge. i knew Trott was down to start, but Vos must have made a late decision. chapeau to her.


----------



## laurence (10 Aug 2014)

i missed the race. i was watching on the screen in green park, but i was frozen and three extra layers piled on me and a lovely cup of coffee failed to warm me up.

hopefully i can see highlights somewhere.

the roads were abysmal, flooding pretty much everywhere, not sure if that showed up in the coverage, but i really doubt it cleared in the few hours from me going through as there was more rain.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

It was pretty heavily flooded in areas, to the extent that they had flag marshals warning the race of standing water


----------



## srw (10 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> because she can?.



And how. The first man across the line had a time of about 3:25 - probably the fastest male time of the day. Vos, probably treating it as a training ride and being held up by slower riders ahead of her, did it in 3:31. As a recovery ride after coming second in a crit yesterday evening.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> ... Vos, probably treating it as a training ride and being held up by slower riders ahead of her, did it in 3:31. As a recovery ride after coming second in a crit yesterday evening.



...and after training with her trade team yesterday morning before flying over for the crit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2014)

Going back to the GP, it was great to see how Wiggle-Honda took on Vos, wave after wave of attacks, and after all that, Bronzini only beat her by a wheel. As Vos only had one team mate (Knetemann?) for protection, all that work to get just a metre ahead, was a testament to the strength of Vos. And the W-H riders are by no means slouches.

Random obs: Roxanne Gilmour did an amazing job of commentating while the team she manages were pack-hunting Vos. 

Bronzini, post race, was appreciative of the spectators ''cheesing'' her on. I wonder what cheese we should support her with - I'm going with a nice Pecorino though I've got some Parmesan in the fridge.

Emily Collins was wearing a black-and-white W-H strip. That confused me - I think of their strip as being like those orange liquorice allsorts so I didn't know which team was attacking. I noticed afterwards that her kit had traces of that Kiwi silver fern, if in the negative, on the sleeves.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Going back to the GP, it was great to see how Wiggle-Honda took on Vos, wave after wave of attacks, and after all that, Bronzini only beat her by a wheel. As Vos only had one team mate (Knetemann?) for protection, all that work to get just a metre ahead, was a testament to the strength of Vos. And the W-H riders are by no means slouches.



Not only W-H. Constant attacking throughout the whole race, some aimed at Vos, some not. Good to see Sarah Storey, Eileen Rowe, Hannah Barnes and others taking a turn on the front. The vid confirmed really what we saw live - there seemed to be attacks going in every time they passed us. That last attack by Eileen Rowe may have been crucial as well - I had the impression Vos went quite early in the sprint to counter Rowe, then didn't quite have the legs to keep it going all the way and started to tie up, letting Bronzini just pip her.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bronzini, post race, was appreciative of the spectators ''cheesing'' her on. I wonder what cheese we should support her with - I'm going with a nice Pecorino though I've got some Parmesan in the fridge..



Mascarpone?



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Emily Collins was wearing a black-and-white W-H strip. That confused me - I think of their strip as being like those orange liquorice allsorts so I didn't know which team was attacking. I noticed afterwards that her kit had traces of that Kiwi silver fern, if in the negative, on the sleeves.



NZ National champion's jersey



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Random obs: Roxanne Gilmour did an amazing job of commentating while the team she manages were pack-hunting Vos...



She did. Objectively, as well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2014)

Rochelle Gilmour, not Roxanne.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> Rochelle Gilmour, not Roxanne.


Oh yes, silly me!


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2014)

Silly me as well, I quoted it and didn't spot it.


----------



## Cheddar George (11 Aug 2014)

Hugh Porter spent more time correcting himself than he did commentating. *

* I may be exaggerating slightly to emphasise my point.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2014)

Cheddar George said:


> Hugh Porter spent more time correcting himself than he did commentating. *
> 
> * I may be exaggerating slightly to emphasise my point.


Doesn't that presuppose he was actually listening to what he was saying?


----------



## Cheddar George (11 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Doesn't that presuppose he was actually listening to what he was saying?



I think Boardman digs him in the ribs for every mistake or spoonerism.

".... and Blythe crosses the line and raises his airs in the arms ..." ... ouch !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2014)

Cheddar George said:


> I think Boardman digs him in the ribs for every mistake or spoonerism.
> 
> ".... and Blythe crosses the line and raises his airs in the arms ..." ... ouch !


I'm sure Smith called a boulevard a voulebard yesterday. No idea why he was talking about a boulevard though.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (11 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm sure Smith called a boulevard a voulebard yesterday. No idea why he was talking about a boulevard though.


 
Yep - thought I heard that as well. Something about the wide open voulebards of London!


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2014)

Didn't you know, London's well known for its voulebards. Much more highly regarded than those inferior boulevards in Paris.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Is that Frank Maloney?



How many of you saw the 'Boxing legend Frank...' headline in the papers and thought it was Bruno?


----------



## laurence (11 Aug 2014)

report on the Women's GP here, with atmospheric photo *kof*

http://www.onthedrops.cc/prudential-ride-london-womens-gp-report/


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> report on the Women's GP here, with atmospheric photo *kof*
> 
> http://www.onthedrops.cc/prudential-ride-london-womens-gp-report/


Very atmospheric Laurence!
It's almost black and white ( apart from the colours!)


----------



## User169 (12 Aug 2014)

fimm said:


> Why on earth would Marianne Vos want to ride an amateur sportive?


 
From Vos:

_"Just thinking about Ride London that we did yesterday. Incredible to see so many people on the bike, even when it was raining that hard. When I was riding to the start I was pleased to see many women as well, a few of them on very challenging bikes. Well done to you all for finishing the ride! Hope you enjoyed the ride." _


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2014)

Isn't one of the good things about cycling (and some other sports as well) the fact that the top stars and pros aren't isolated from the grassroots, that they will get involved in things like this not because they're paid to but just for the enjoyment, and that they can mix with plebs like us?


----------



## fimm (12 Aug 2014)

All good and valid points, thank you. I wasn't intending to criticise. At the point I posted I hadn't realised that Laura Trott had also ridden it.


----------



## neilb1906 (12 Aug 2014)

Can someone throw some light on why there was a Giant Shimano rider on a Merckx bike?


----------

